# Island Links 2014



## RuralEngineer (Dec 22, 2013)

Has something changed?  I see no availability during the summer.

Stephen


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Early Birds Catch the Worm*



RuralEngineer said:


> Has something changed?  I see no availability during the summer.
> 
> Stephen



South Carolina during the summer is prime time. You also have to remember that we are passed the 10 month reservation limit so everyone has had access to the inventory. If you really wanted to book next summer, you should have already had that reservation booked at 13 months if your in the US Collection or as soon as you could at the 10 month mark. 

All I saw was a few 3 day stays available at the Island Links in July and August and not anything more.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Are you looking through DRI or through RCI?


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 23, 2013)

*DRI*



tschwa2 said:


> Are you looking through DRI or through RCI?



I looked at DRI's reservation system.


----------

